# Has anyone ever ordered from liveaquaria.com



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty much what the title says. I was thinking of getting there mushroom coral pack but wanted to hear if anybody here has better advice or a different site to order from. They charge for 7 different mushrooms $59.99 and $35 for next day shipping so a total of about $95. Is this a good deal or are there better sites. It's about the same if not better then what my lfs charges for them. I was gonna be putting them in my 14 gal biocube.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've used drsfostersandsmith for supplies with good results. My only advice is to take a quick look for a local supplier before mail-ordering anything. Try aquabid.com, and local clubs. Coral frag swaps are common if you are lucky enough to have an active local group. You could get the coral and the advice from someone whose been successful.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I may be biased but it definately is a good deal... you are dealing with one of the best companies in the industry, and an unbeatable guarentee. I've been a customer and I am now an employee... I've seen first hand the way liveaquaria handles fish and corals and it is second to none.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ive spent a lot of time looking around websites for ordering fish and live aquaria although ive never ordered from them looks amazing! foster/smith would have to be second choice.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The only problem I see with LiveAquaria, is that you have to order a lot of fish for it to be a good deal. I think they may even have a minimum order.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ive ordered several times from them, and pleased everytime, as FF said, their guarantee is unmatched by local stores. For more eye pleasing stuff, i go to ebay, i have a few favorite sellers on there i would buy from every week, but Live Aquaria, is definitely good place to get stuff


----------

